# Dumme Frage UND-Verknüpfung



## student2010 (11 Januar 2011)

Ich lerne gerade AWL bin also Anfänger. Sonst habe ich nur FUP verwendet da mein Studium 
erst begonnen hat. Diesen Programmteil habe ich aus einem Script nur verstehe ich es nicht. 

Die Und-Verknüpfung macht mir etwas Bauchschmerzen. :-(

Könnte mir das mal einer in FUP darstellen?




```
O     "PAE".a0
      O     "PAE".a1
      ON    "PAE".a2
      ON    "PAE".a3
      O     "PAE".a4
      O     "PAE".a5
      ON    "PAE".a6
      ON    "PAE".a7
      O     "PAE".a8
      UN    "PAE".a9
      =     "PAE".m1
      =     "PAE".m2
```


----------



## vierlagig (11 Januar 2011)

paule hat es mal so auf den punkt gebracht:


```
*
O #Apfel
O #Birne
= #Obst // Egal welches
 
U #Schoko
U #Banane
= #Schokobanane
 
U #Schoko
U(
O #Apfel
O #Banane
)
= #Schokobanane oder Schokoapfel // Aber Schoko ist immer dabei
 
// Und um Dich jetzt ganz zu verwirren, das geht auch
O #Apfel
O #Banane
U #Schoko
= #Schokobanane oder Schokoapfel // Aber Schoko ist immer dabei
 
//Und trotzdem wirst Du irgendwann mal Klammern brauchen.
```


----------



## student2010 (11 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> paule hat es mal so auf den punkt gebracht:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Oh man das ist ja schwer zu lesen...

Und wie sieht nun mein Programm als FUP aus?


----------



## Jan (11 Januar 2011)

*Probier es doch mal aus.*

Hallo student2010.

nehme dir doch mal den ersten Teil von deinem AWL-Code und überlege wie es in FUP aussehen müsste.
Dann schreibst du es in FUP, so wie du es meinst und schaltest in AWL um. 
Nun schaust du, ob es mit deinem vorgegebenen Code übereinstimmt (abgesehen von den NOP0, etc.).

Auf diese Weise wirst du eher verstehen, wie der AWL-Code zu verstehen ist (denke ich). 
Wenn wir dir hier den Code fertig in FUP präsentieren, wird es evt. schwierig für dich, zu erkennen, welcher FUP-Teil, welchem AWL-Teil entspricht.


----------



## Jan (11 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> paule hat es mal so auf den punkt gebracht:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 

... und ich habe mir ewig den Kopf zerbrochen, um diese grundlegenden Dinge zu verstehen (zu meiner Anfangszeit).


----------



## Sven_HH (11 Januar 2011)

Wenn du es nach diesem Beispiel umsetzt, kannst du es in FUP darstellen.


```
*
U #Schoko
U(
O #Apfel
O #Banane
)
= #Schokobanane oder Schokoapfel // Aber Schoko ist immer dabei
```

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Nordischerjung (11 Januar 2011)

student2010 schrieb:


> Oh man das ist ja schwer zu lesen...
> 
> Und wie sieht nun mein Programm als FUP aus?



Wieso probiert eigentlich keiner mehr etwas aus?
Wo ist das Problem das in FUP zu machen und auf AWL umzuschalten.
Wenn es nicht passt, ändere dein FUP und Ansicht wieder auf AWL, bis es passt.
"Learning by doing" 

Also verständlicher kann man das Programm nun wirklich nicht erklären


----------



## vierlagig (11 Januar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Wieso probiert eigentlich keiner mehr etwas aus?



mangelnder forschergeist ist mir auch schon mehrfach aufgefallen!


----------



## student2010 (11 Januar 2011)

Sieht es so aus?


----------



## Paule (11 Januar 2011)

Finde ich ja nett das Ihr den alten Thread wieder rauskramt. 


student2010 schrieb:


> Oh man das ist ja schwer zu lesen...


Finde ich nicht. 


student2010 schrieb:


> Die Und-Verknüpfung macht mir etwas Bauchschmerzen. :-(


Einfache Regel : UND vor ODER


student2010 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht nun mein Programm als FUP aus?


Sagen wir es mal so:
Alle O auf ein Oder Glied und der Ausgang vom Oder Glied mit dem U auf ein UND Glied == Ausgang.
Fehlt nur noch das Bildchen, aber damit kann ich leider nicht dienen.


----------



## Nordischerjung (11 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mangelnder forschergeist ist mir auch schon mehrfach aufgefallen!



Oder sie haben Angst, dass die Software kaputt geht oder in den abgesicherten Modus wechsel


----------



## vierlagig (11 Januar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Oder sie haben Angst, dass die Software kaputt geht oder in den abgesicherten Modus wechsel



da gabs doch mal so bestimmte programmierfolgen um einen baustein abzuschießen ... vielleicht einfach zuviele märchen gelesen...


----------



## student2010 (11 Januar 2011)

Stimmt nu mein FUP?


----------



## Jan (11 Januar 2011)

*Mensch Paule*

@ Paule

Jetzt hast du ihm das Nachdenken doch abgenommen...


----------



## vierlagig (11 Januar 2011)

student2010 schrieb:


> Stimmt nu mein FUP?



...welches?


----------



## Paule (11 Januar 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> @ Paule
> Jetzt hast du ihm das Nachdenken doch abgenommen...


Findest Du ?


student2010 schrieb:


> Stimmt nu mein FUP?


Welches FUP?

```
[B][COLOR=red]    U([/COLOR][/B]
      O     "PAE".a0
      O     "PAE".a1
      ON    "PAE".a2
      ON    "PAE".a3
      O     "PAE".a4
      O     "PAE".a5
      ON    "PAE".a6
      ON    "PAE".a7
      O     "PAE".a8
[B][COLOR=red]    )[/COLOR][/B]
      UN    "PAE".a9
      =     "PAE".m1
      =     "PAE".m2
```
Vielleicht kann es so dargestellt werden.


----------



## Jan (11 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...welches?


 
Er meint das rote X (Bild) das nicht angezeigt wird.


----------



## Jan (11 Januar 2011)

@ Paule

Ja finde ich; so muss er es nur noch abschreiben.
Und abschreiben hat ja wohl jeder früher in der Schule schon mal gemacht.


----------



## vierlagig (11 Januar 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Er meint das rote X (Bild) das nicht angezeigt wird.



ich seh kein rotes X ... mein ff läft nur ewig und chrome übergeht es ganz ... vielleicht liegt es ja unter C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Student2010\Bilder\FUP.jpg


----------



## Jan (11 Januar 2011)

@student2010

Bitte lade dein Bild erneut hoch, irgendwas stimmt da nicht.
Ich meine die Darstellung von dem Bild.


----------



## student2010 (11 Januar 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Er meint das rote X (Bild) das nicht angezeigt wird.



http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/AWL4f869597jpg.jpg


----------



## Jan (11 Januar 2011)

Danke.

Also an dem roten Text ist schon ersichtlich, dass mit dem = etwas nicht stimmt.
Kennst du die Verzweigung in FUP?


----------



## Paule (11 Januar 2011)

Perfekt!
Geht doch. 

@Edit 
Oh, Jan hat Recht!
Da müssen zwei Ausgänge dran sein.

@Edit2:
Nordischerjung, Du natürlich auch.


----------



## Nordischerjung (11 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Perfekt!
> Geht doch.


Ich würde sagen Geht NICHT 

da steht doch


```
=     "PAE".m1
=     "PAE".m2
```


----------



## Sven_HH (11 Januar 2011)

```
[B][COLOR=red]    U([/COLOR][/B]
      O     "PAE".a0
      O     "PAE".a1
      ON    "PAE".a2
      ON    "PAE".a3
      O     "PAE".a4
      O     "PAE".a5
      ON    "PAE".a6
      ON    "PAE".a7
      O     "PAE".a8
[B][COLOR=red]    )[/COLOR][/B]
      UN    "PAE".a9
      =     "PAE".m1
      =     "PAE".m2
```
Vielleicht kann es so dargestellt werden. 

oder vielleicht auch so...


```
UN    "PAE".a9
[B][COLOR=red]  U([/COLOR][/B]
      O     "PAE".a0
      O     "PAE".a1
      ON    "PAE".a2
      ON    "PAE".a3
      O     "PAE".a4
      O     "PAE".a5
      ON    "PAE".a6
      ON    "PAE".a7
      O     "PAE".a8
[B][COLOR=red]    )[/COLOR][/B]
      =     "PAE".m1
      =     "PAE".m2
```


----------



## PN/DP (12 Januar 2011)

student2010 schrieb:


> Sieht es so aus?


So sieht das rote X aus #9 aus:





Harald


----------



## CL550 (1 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
nachdem ich immer mal wieder hier etwas lese musste ich mich jetzt doch mal anmelden. Mein Profil werde ich später noch ausfüllen.
Wollte aber mal etwas zur Und-Verknüpfung sagen. Da die Steuerung zu der der Code gehört hier nicht genannt wird, es gab da mal von Bosch das CL System. Dieses geht anders mit diesem Code um. Es wird nämlich das letzte UND ohne Klammern nur mit dem direkt davor stehenden ODER verknüpft. Ich hab das mal mit Klammern dargestellt. Wenn ich das UND für alles haben will werde ich das bei Siemens immer mit Klammern programmieren.


```
O     "PAE".a0
      O     "PAE".a1
      ON    "PAE".a2
      ON    "PAE".a3
      O     "PAE".a4
      O     "PAE".a5
      ON    "PAE".a6
      ON    "PAE".a7
[COLOR=Red]       O([/COLOR]
      [COLOR=Red]U[/COLOR]     "PAE".a8
      UN    "PAE".a9
[B][B][COLOR=red]         )[/COLOR][/B][/B]
    
      =     "PAE".m1
      =     "PAE".m2
```


----------

